# Do you still drive?



## Gael (Mar 14, 2014)

Why or why not?


----------



## drifter (Mar 14, 2014)

I do drive but with restrictions. No night driving, need glasses and outside rearview mirror, and shoes.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 14, 2014)

I drive and love it-always have. Day,night,rain,snow-doesn`t matter-nothing stops me. No tickets or at fault accidents in....oh wait...a speeding ticket in `09. Other than that, none in 49 years of driving. And my car-an `04-has just over 200,000 miles on it,although most of those I put on back when I was commuting,so before the last part of 2010. I used to get a new car every three years because I would put 100,000 miles on them and then sell them. This one has been very good to me though so I just keep driving it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes, I'm in my early 60s and definitely still driving. I will continue to drive up until the time that I personally feel it is no longer safe to do so, for health reasons, failing eyesight, hearing, etc. I expect to be driving for a very long time, as I don't have any health issues that lead me to believe otherwise.

I have to say also, that I don't like the focus that has been on the older drivers lately, people really seem to highlight whenever there's an accident or incident involving a senior driver. People make fun of older drivers, so low in the seat hardly seeing over the steering wheel, I say shame on them. At least they're watching the road and trying their best to see what's going on.

I'd much rather be driving in an area with seniors behind the wheel, rather than younger people tapping away with their text messages, or getting into involved conversations on their cells using hand jestures, etc...or drunk drivers. Or maybe the woman who's busy fixing her make-up, while smoking a cigarette and eating a hamburger. :drive:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

No tickets or accidents so far here either.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes....any time, anywhere..

No accidents for years...


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Or maybe the woman who's busy fixing her make-up,





       That is called fardind. I am glad you agree women farding while they drive is a dangerous thing.


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes I do drive thank you for asking.

 I have spent many enjoyable hours behind the wheel of trucks and cars.

An unprovoked seizure put all that to end in an instant. I was one happy fella when all the test came out all right and was able to get behind the wheel again.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2014)

YES, Love to drive and I'm a good driver. I've driven many types of vehicles,  cars, trucks, lots of military vehicles, semis etc.

Put a Corvette thru the drag strip a couple of times. Had a speeding ticket several years ago but none since and never an accident.  Still going strong as I approach 90 with an unrestricted drivers license. I don't get in anybody's way and usually out in front of the pack.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 14, 2014)

Crazy I know but Im obsessed with driving my vehicle anywhere,anyplace.
To me its like my second home.
If I feel angry, depressed,sad Ill just get in my car and drive.

As whats his name once said  ""I'll give you *my* (car) when you *pry* (or take) it from *my* cold, *dead hands.*


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gael said:


> Why or why not?



That's a good one, LOL!!

I've been driving since I was about 4th grade.  We lived out a ways on about 400 acres, and I was always buggin my mom to let me drive.  She turned me loose out there and said figure it out, lol!  I had watched here, believe me, I was fascinated.  We had an old jeep, no top, a real blast, think I may have a photo.  Anyway, I learned, all about the gears and the clutch  I have been alone all but 10 years of my life so I have driven most of the time.  Back an forth across the US like a gypsy, then the last trip I took was this last Summer up to West Glacier.  I went alone, but I did realize I didn't enjoy it as much, it was long and hot, and my truck has no AC.  I like driving, but I also love getting to ride and look at everything.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> YES, Love to drive and I'm a good driver. I've driven many types of vehicles,  cars, trucks, lots of military vehicles, semis etc.
> 
> Put a Corvette thru the drag strip a couple of times. Had a speeding ticket several years ago but none since and never an accident.  Still going strong as I approach 90 with an unrestricted drivers license. I don't get in anybody's way and usually out in front of the pack.



Hey, now who's braggin


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

LOL, here it is Gael, no laughin at my mom's outfit, I think it was the rage out there in the country where we lived.  We square-danced a lot at the grange too I remember


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2014)

Just stating facts. There's a difference.


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

Cool red boots Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Just stating facts. There's a difference.



oic


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

We were driving home from Wyoming in the left lane, going over 70 mph, when this woman in the middle lane was talking on her cell phone, she was probably in her 30s.  Sure enough, she swerved into our lane, and almost forced my husband off the highway.  At that speed, and with the incline of the shoulder, we would have definitely rolled, and may have even been killed.  Luckily he's an experienced driver, and handled it as well as could have been expected.

We watched her from behind, and she continued to swerve into our lane and the lane on her right.  We decided to pass her and get away from her, before she caused us or another to have an accident that would affect us.  As we cautiously passed her, I was going to give her the 'what for' and make the cellphone sign, so she knew what I meant.  Turns out she was so involved in her conversation, that she was completely oblivious to what just happened minutes before.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid said:


> An unprovoked seizure put all that to end in an instant. I was one happy fella when all the test came out all right and was able to get behind the wheel again.



That must have been scary to have a seizure like that, thank goodness you're okay now and was cleared medically.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> YES, Love to drive and I'm a good driver. I've driven many types of vehicles,  cars, trucks, lots of military vehicles, semis etc.
> 
> Put a Corvette thru the drag strip a couple of times. Had a speeding ticket several years ago but none since and never an accident.  Still going strong as I approach 90 with an unrestricted drivers license. I don't get in anybody's way and usually out in front of the pack.



I've driven cars, trucks, forklifts and ATVs.  Don't think I'd want to attempt to handle a semi though, used to load and unload them with my forklift, and heard some high wind horror stories from the drivers.   Wouldn't mind getting a taste of driving a military tank though, that would be cool!  Hubby had a couple of cars he used to race before he met me, way back in the day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2014)

When I was a child, I was waiting on the curb waiting to cross the street, the speed limit there was 45mph.  This guy, late 30s early 40s was driving drunk and nodded off at the wheel.  He came straight towards me, and actually went up onto the sidewalk.  Lucky for me he just grazed me with the front corner of the bumper, so I wasn't hit dead on.  Spent some time in the hospital with a couple of broken bones and some stitches, priest gave me my last rights at the scene...never remembered that.


----------



## Ina (Mar 14, 2014)

In the early 70's, I rode a Harley Sportster until someone backed over me. I learned to drive a boat at 10, and a standard transmission '64 Chevrolet at 13.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes I drive..everywhere and anywhere, to work and back every day, and also drive in every country I visit even those countries who drive on the opposite side to us.. 

I consider myself a good driver, never had a ticket or an accident..but I've seen plenty prangs in my rear view mirror.. :bigwink:


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> I do drive but with restrictions. No night driving, need glasses and outside rearview mirror, and shoes.



Well, sounds like you've figured out how to drive still within the limits you deal with.:goodjob:


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I drive and love it-always have. Day,night,rain,snow-doesn`t matter-nothing stops me. No tickets or at fault accidents in....oh wait...a speeding ticket in `09. Other than that, none in 49 years of driving. And my car-an `04-has just over 200,000 miles on it,although most of those I put on back when I was commuting,so before the last part of 2010. I used to get a new car every three years because I would put 100,000 miles on them and then sell them. This one has been very good to me though so I just keep driving it.



You're like my husand, nothing will stop you!


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, I'm in my early 60s and definitely still driving. I will continue to drive up until the time that I personally feel it is no longer safe to do so, for health reasons, failing eyesight, hearing, etc. I expect to be driving for a very long time, as I don't have any health issues that lead me to believe otherwise.
> 
> I have to say also, that I don't like the focus that has been on the older drivers lately, people really seem to highlight whenever there's an accident or incident involving a senior driver. People make fun of older drivers, so low in the seat hardly seeing over the steering wheel, I say shame on them. At least they're watching the road and trying their best to see what's going on.
> 
> I'd much rather be driving in an area with seniors behind the wheel, rather than younger people tapping away with their text messages, or getting into involved conversations on their cells using hand jestures, etc...or drunk drivers. Or maybe the woman who's busy fixing her make-up, while smoking a cigarette and eating a hamburger. :drive:



I agree with your observations and drive on sister!! :yougogirl:


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Sid said:


> Yes I do drive thank you for asking.
> 
> I have spent many enjoyable hours behind the wheel of trucks and cars.
> 
> An unprovoked seizure put all that to end in an instant. I was one happy fella when all the test came out all right and was able to get behind the wheel again.



Hope you continue to enjoy safe and happy road miles!:goodjob:


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

I drove my entire life in the US, then I come here, start taking lessons because the driving conditions here are totally different and I find treacherous; narrow winding, twisting hilly roads with the passing lane being into the ongoing traffic for example.

Then I get hit head on by a new driver resulting in a shattered hip and pelvis and three surgeries. Lost interest in driving after that! I don't like the driving experience here at all.:disgust:


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes, Brooke and I both still drive. There's no way we could live here without driving. We still take cross country trips which usually mean 4,000 or more miles by the time we get back home.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Yes, Brooke and I both still drive. There's no way we could live here without driving. We still take cross country trips which usually mean 4,000 or more miles by the time we get back home.



Oh, you really would want to be driving with taking cross country trips. Long may it continue!


----------



## Justme (Mar 15, 2014)

I still drive. My father taught me to do so when I was twelve, we had a very large property so I was able to drive around it. I passed my test at seventeen, the legal age for driving on the road in the UK. I can't drive at night now as my night vision isn't great. I don't like driving long distances either, unless I really have to. I hope to continue to be able to drive for another 10 years into my 70s, but don't think it wise to drive after that. My mother still drove her car until 88, but she was a nightmare on the road!


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm still in my 60s so yes, I still do drive. I do expect that I will have to give my license up some day but hoping that won't be until I at least reach my mid to late 80s.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> I drove my entire life in the US, then I come here, start taking lessons because the driving conditions here are totally different and I find treacherous; narrow winding, twisting hilly roads with the passing lane being into the ongoing traffic for example.
> 
> Then I get hit head on by a new driver resulting in a shattered hip and pelvis and three surgeries. Lost interest in driving after that! I don't like the driving experience here at all.:disgust:



Oh geez Gael, that I can't imagine going through  I get my pic of driving in Ireland from the shows I've seen, little country roads waiting for sheep to cross-over etc


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 15, 2014)

I use to think as I got older I would have all the freedom of driving my vehicle anywhere,anytime and when I damn well please.Then I got guidance of a 12 year old grandaughter 4 years ago.
I think I now hold the record for driving around the world 2 time in 4 years. I really feel sorry for that Honda CRV.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> I use to think as I got older I would have all the freedom of driving my vehicle anywhere,anytime and when I damn well please.Then I got guidance of a 12 year old grandaughter 4 years ago.
> I think I now hold the record for driving around the world 2 time in 4 years. I really feel sorry for that Honda CRV.



:loflriceless!


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Justme said:


> I still drive. My father taught me to do so when I was twelve, we had a very large property so I was able to drive around it. I passed my test at seventeen, the legal age for driving on the road in the UK. I can't drive at night now as my night vision isn't great. I don't like driving long distances either, unless I really have to. I hope to continue to be able to drive for another 10 years into my 70s, but don't think it wise to drive after that. My mother still drove her car until 88, but she was a nightmare on the road!



Very common for many people to have difficulty with night driving. When you consider the increased lack of visibility and the glare of lights, it's obvious.

And there is something to noting about some sort of age cut off. The reaction times and reflexes are involved and I do believe in the testing of older people to see if they are still fit to drive. It's for everyones safety including their own.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh geez Gael, that I can't imagine going through  I get my pic of driving in Ireland from the shows I've seen, little country roads waiting for sheep to cross-over etc



Totally different in the cities of course, but once you get out of them you encounter that. I have a friend who lived in Belfast all her life. No problem for her navigating the city but if she went to another smaller town she just died. Found it terrifying to navigate the country roads.

We live in a small seaside town and all the surrouonding areas have those treacherous roads. My husband who has driven all his life here has no problems at all and still can't understand how I find them so awful.

And yes, you can occasionally get stuck behind some cows  crossing the roads for god's sake. In some of the more remote areas of the western regions it's sheep. Those guys just walk around like they own the joint.. which they basically do.


----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> I use to think as I got older I would have all the freedom of driving my vehicle anywhere,anytime and when I damn well please.Then I got guidance of a 12 year old grandaughter 4 years ago.
> I think I now hold the record for driving around the world 2 time in 4 years. I really feel sorry for that Honda CRV.



Are you on chauffeur duty? My husband is. His useless slug of a son doesn't drive at age 30 and he still takes him to appointments and such. Unbelievable.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> Totally different in the cities of course, but once you get out of them you encounter that. I have a friend who lived in Belfast all her life. No problem for her navigating the city but if she went to another smaller town she just died. Found it terrifying to navigate the country roads.
> 
> We live in a small seaside town and all the surrouonding areas have those treacherous roads. My husband who has driven all his life here has no problems at all and still can't understand how I find them so awful.
> 
> And yes, you can occasionally get stuck behind some cows  crossing the roads for god's sake. In some of the more remote areas of the western regions it's sheep. Those guys just walk around like they own the joint.. which they basically do.



LOL, wonderful Gael those were gentlemanly sheep, or lady-like, to move over and let whoever pass, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, wonderful Gael those were gentlemanly sheep, or lady-like, to move over and let whoever pass, LOL!!



Oh, believe me they were on good behaviour in that clip someone made. We've gotten just about cornered in the Connemara region a few times. And they're big too.:danger:

The cows cross but are led by the farmers so they're not randomly roaming. Those sheep in the wild regions are not arouond a lot of populace so they just do what the hell they want to.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



laughin out loud, isn't he cute, and sure is keepin his eyes on the road


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> laughin out loud, isn't he cute, and sure is keepin his eyes on the road



Good driver, good boy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2014)

We've driven on many back dirt roads, and delightfully watched and waited as cows or sheep gave us a path to continue.  Most intense experience was in Buffalo National Park in Alberta/Northwest Territories, Canada.  The feeling of being surrounded by those beautiful massive animals is pretty intense.  There were many, and some groups were moving pretty quickly across the road in certain areas.  Wish I had some digital pics to share, they were awesome!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We've driven on many back dirt roads, and delightfully watched and waited as cows or sheep gave us a path to continue.  Most intense experience was in Buffalo National Park in Alberta/Northwest Territories, Canada.  The feeling of being surrounded by those beautiful massive animals is pretty intense.  There were many, and some groups were moving pretty quickly across the road in certain areas.  Wish I had some digital pics to share, they were awesome!



That would be a trip SB, they are amazing!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was younger, I enjoyed driving immensely and was always the volunteer when a trip was in order.  But, now I'm just fed up with traffic and rude, crazy drivers.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 15, 2014)

Gael said:


> Are you on chauffeur duty? My husband is. His useless slug of a son doesn't drive at age 30 and he still takes him to appointments and such. Unbelievable.



age 30?? that is something I will not do.Let him take the bus or taxi.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> laughin out loud, isn't he cute, and sure is keepin his eyes on the road



Ya but who's going to clean up all that tongue slop on the seat.


----------



## RCynic (Mar 15, 2014)

My wife thinks I'm a maniac. I'm 66 and technically a good driver but I like to let it hang out now and then. I have a 1999 Panoz AIV roadster and like to push it a bit. What's the point in having one otherwise. Here's a video of someone having fun with one in an empty parking lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4__YGUwaZwg


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't want to get way off the topic, but I still wonder how many accidents are caused by people doing "other" things besides paying attention to the road.  I still see people talking on cell-phones (no blue tooth which I don't think is good either, not "while" driving) and texting????  Talk about a sandwich shy of a picnic.  I just don't get it.  Maybe it's because I was taught don't take my eyes off the road, or "the big picture" anyone remember that, kind of like pro-active driving, the big picture.  And their picking on folks because they are passed a certain age?  Geesh, guess I got a burr under my saddle  Must be my day for that.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

[/I]





nwlady said:


> laughin out loud, isn't he cute, and sure is keepin his eyes on the road



*Looking at that brought back some memories of my late husband, he was called out to a car driving erratically in a park area, when he got there he was shocked to find a lovely big dog in the drivers seat and no-one else in sight, when the owners turned up they told him they had left him in the back seat just to go to the toilet, obviously he had jumped in the drivers seat and in doing so let the handbrake off.*


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


>


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> When I was younger, I enjoyed driving immensely and was always the volunteer when a trip was in order.  But, now I'm just fed up with traffic and rude, crazy drivers.



Road conditions certainly have changed as more and more drivers are on the road. Most of them should not be.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> [/I]
> 
> *Looking at that brought back some memories of my late husband, he was called out to a car driving erratically in a park area, when he got there he was shocked to find a lovely big dog in the drivers seat and no-one else in sight, when the owners turned up they told him they had left him in the back seat just to go to the toilet, obviously he had jumped in the drivers seat and in doing so let the handbrake off.*



He probably could drive better then some of the "humans" out there!


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I don't want to get way off the topic, but I still wonder how many accidents are caused by people doing "other" things besides paying attention to the road.  I still see people talking on cell-phones (no blue tooth which I don't think is good either, not "while" driving) and texting????  Talk about a sandwich shy of a picnic.  I just don't get it.  Maybe it's because I was taught don't take my eyes off the road, or "the big picture" anyone remember that, kind of like pro-active driving, the big picture.  And their picking on folks because they are passed a certain age?  Geesh, guess I got a burr under my saddle  Must be my day for that.



I was nearly killed by an idiot talking on her phone.


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We've driven on many back dirt roads, and delightfully watched and waited as cows or sheep gave us a path to continue.  Most intense experience was in Buffalo National Park in Alberta/Northwest Territories, Canada.  The feeling of being surrounded by those beautiful massive animals is pretty intense.  There were many, and some groups were moving pretty quickly across the road in certain areas.  Wish I had some digital pics to share, they were awesome!



You learn to yield real fast!:wink:


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

RCynic said:


> My wife thinks I'm a maniac. I'm 66 and technically a good driver but I like to let it hang out now and then. I have a 1999 Panoz AIV roadster and like to push it a bit. What's the point in having one otherwise. Here's a video of someone having fun with one in an empty parking lot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4__YGUwaZwg



We have what they call here, "boy racers." They go into the parking lots and do that stuff. But they're in their teens.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)

_*Gael Wrote,   He probably could drive better then some of the "humans" out there! 


I agree with you there Gael after driving yesterday there were so many idiots on the road *_:grrr:


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Gael Wrote,   He probably could drive better then some of the "humans" out there!
> 
> 
> I agree with you there Gael after driving yesterday there were so many idiots on the road *_:grrr:



Oh, I know! And after my accident it took me some determination to get back in a car but if I didn't I would have been housebound. My husband drives all over Ireland and I don't want to miss out.

But boy are they out there! Add to it the drunks and inexperienced ones behind a wheel and you really want to stay under the bed sometimes!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2014)

Gael said:


> Oh, I know! And after my accident it took me some determination to get back in a car but if I didn't I would have been housebound. My husband drives all over Ireland and I don't want to miss out.
> 
> But boy are they out there! Add to it the drunks and inexperienced ones behind a wheel and you really want to stay under the bed sometimes!



Stay under the bed, Gael, and the roof will fall in!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)

_What really annoys me here the Highway patrol tend to stick to the highways, they would catch so many drivers if they stayed around the town, carparks is the perfect spot for offences_


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

I think usually, the road-building isn't keeping up with the population, well, I'll say that for our area anyway


----------



## Justme (Mar 16, 2014)

A car passed me today with a child of about three with his head sticking out of the window! In the UK all drivers and passengers have to wear seatbelts, and children have to sit on child seats until they are 135cms in height, or 12 years old. The police would certainly have prosecuted the driver for having the child unrestrained in the car.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Ya but who's going to clean up all that tongue slop on the seat.



not all dogs are droolers, but some sure are, LOL!!


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

OH Lord, there are some breeds such as the bulldog that are big time droolers. Looking at that guy I feel the need to windex my monitor!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

LOL Gael, the first time I saw that movie it grossed me, I didn't even know how Tom Hanks managed to handle it  I love dogs, but I couldn't handle that sort of drooling


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL Gael, the first time I saw that movie it grossed me, I didn't even know how Tom Hanks managed to handle it  I love dogs, but I couldn't handle that sort of drooling


 
We had a boxer growing up. Lovely breed but drooly. You kept the wipes nearby.


----------

